# Touring Morocco in an RV



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We have just returned to the UK after almost 6 months fulltiming, the highlight was without a doubt a 4 week tour of Morocco with "Desert Detours" .. it was a three week trip which we extended to four, returning by ourselves.

We choose to use Desert Detours as this was our first trip and felt that the knowledge and assistance from an experienced company would be invaluable.. 
This proved to be the case, Ray's knowledge of Morocco is extensive and the trip was simply amazing and IMO good value for money.

Would we do it again ?? YES YES .. we would love to go back and spend a lot more time but doing it at our own speed, 3 weeks is only time enough for a taster, the pace of the tour is quite hectic and crams in a lot in a short time. I would love to go back with another one or two RVs and spend 6 to 8 weeks.

Morocco is motorhome heaven, the people are friendly and we never ever felt insecure or scared to wild camp or wander around the town on our own. 
Sites are basic but all the ones we used were fine for an RV. The roads are generally well surfaced but rather narrow for an RV, great care is required when passing oncoming trucks, they don't give way, George bears the scar of an encounter with a road sign !

Here are a few pics and some site info :

1.Meknes.

Site within the old city walls, easy walk to city centre, hook up(6amp) basic toilets.

2. Azrou

Wild camping in the pine forest with wild monkeys all around 









3. Source Bleue Near Errachidia

Campsite not suitable for large outfits but wild camping outside gate. 

















4. Todra Gorge

Excellent site with, pool, cafe' and laundry facilities. 

















5. Quarzazate

Site within city limits, busy but good facilities.

6. Marrakech

Good site about 6 miles out on Casablanca Rd. 









7. Essaouira

Small shady site close to the beach and town, toilets and hook up, busy, but good location. 









8. Merzouga

Camping in the Sahara desert by huge sand dunes. 








































































Our Route (in purple)










If you need more info on these locations or touring in Morocco please email me .. at [email protected]


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Brilliant Jim - Makes great reading, and pics are superb.

Welcome back to the UK, hope to see you all soon.

Sharon


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Good to have you back Jim

Fantastic pictures especially the ones of the Sahara Desert it looks amazing.

Look forward to meeting up with you at the Peterborough Show.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Great Pics Jim, awesome looking place
John


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

welcome home Jim. 

We went fulltime as well shortly after you and are loving it. Your trip looks superb. 

The wildcamping with monkeys must have been quite a laugh :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice to have you back safe and sound Jim, sounds like you had a great adventure.
You staying in UK long or are you off again on more travels soon?

pete


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim, Jan & Kids,

Welcome back to the UK will see you all at Peterborough and look forward to hearing all your tales.



Jacquie


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Jim and Family,

You obviously had a great trip and adventure. Excellent pics. Hope to see you all again soon.

Chris n Joyce


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Morocco*

Jim

The pic of the two Rvs in the desert - absolutely fabolous!

Russell


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Fabulous pictures, and as they say worth a 1000 words.

Really whets the appetite



Andrew


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi welcome back jim see you flying the mhf flag out there  

great pics  

ray


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

I'm really glad you posted this Jim - we are looking at these tours but him indoors reckons I would be too scared! Which I wouldn't and this has reinforced my desire to get out there - sounds fantastic, looks great and really exciting.. I noticed a van with bikes on the back - did they use them in all that sand?


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Great pictures! Reminded us of the 2 trips we have made to Morocco. We would definitively go again by ourselves as it is such a wonderful place, with lovely and friendly people.

Ken


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Absolutely fabulous :wink: 

I am so envious mate


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Great pics Jim, and what a fantastic looking trip  welcome back to the UK, see you a P'Boro

M&D


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back Jim & family, some great pictures...what an experience it must have been  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to you all for the lovely warm welcome and good wishes..

Hi Pete
we will be in the UK for the rest of the summer and are looking forward to meeting up at with old friends and new at MHFs meets and rallys.. 
The next trip isn't planned yet .. but Morocco is definately on the menu, it has whetted our appetite to see more exotic places.



boskybee said:


> . I noticed a van with bikes on the back - did they use them in all that sand?


Paul, trying out desert cycling ...


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim Jan and kids, 
thank you for posting the pictures!! this is certainly inspiring us to plan a trip hopefully in 2009!! 
As soon as we saw all the details of the trips to Morocco we knew it's a MUST!! Sorry we won't be coming to P'boro this year but hope to come some meets!! Thanks for the photos there stunning!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Jim

Great pictures. I wouldn't have believed an RV could camp in the Sahara. Shows how much I know :roll: 

Welcome back.

Gerald


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim, Jan & family,
Great to see you back safe and sound and some spectacular pics...............hope to see you very soon.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim
Welcome back, great pics. what a trip for your first voyage as a fulltimer.

Steve
(formely stevercars)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Guys

Great to have you back with us!  

What a fantastic experience and such wonderful photographs!

I bet you were glad of the genny and the aircon :wink: 

Shame you have had to come back to pouring rain and blowin' a hoolie....good to be home huh? :roll: :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Don't know about you lot, but I reckon a rally in Morocco ought to be on the cards for 2008



Andrew


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Morocco*

Great pics and report. Already booked for Jan 2008!!!

Frantone


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Jim and family

Super pics and pleased you're back

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Brilliant travel report Jim, good to see you back and flying the MHF flag in the sahara


----------

